# top strut mount



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

ok i just finished installing my tokico kit (struts w/ springs) and the nut on the top of the strut that sticks into the engine bay has about 1/2 inch inbetween the washer and the nut. but the nut doesn't go down any further, and when i attempt to tighten it, the whole shaft just turns with it. what should i do?


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

I just hit mine with a impact real quick. If ya don't have a impact most of the struts have a flat or a hex on top of the shaft. Hold it and tighten it up.


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

k will try that out. thanks for the advice, this thing has been pissing me off. haha


----------



## idon (Jan 27, 2003)

I used vice grips it hold my shaft in place.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i had the same problem. i found that after i put the wheels back on and put the car on the ground it was a whole hell of a lot easier to tighten. but eventually u still need to have a cresent and vice grips(to hold the tip of the strut) to get it real tight


----------



## brucek2 (Sep 25, 2002)

yeah but once you get the vice grips on the tip. how do you turn it down? it's rattling inside like no other right now.


----------

